# Sportsmax



## idunno71 (Jul 4, 2007)

Please could someone in florida with c-band let me know if you can get this satellite.
lyngsat.com/intel707.html
If so is sportsmax FTA
Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

LyngSat says it's been there since "050702" or July 2, 2005. Posts elsewhere mention that it was still FTA in 2006.


----------



## idunno71 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Michael.

If anyone could tell me if they can see it on their dish then I will be able to go ahead and invest the money for c-band


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Given that you're interested in getting C-band anyway, you ought to call your local satellite dealers to start comparing prices. And when you find true C-band dealers, you can ask if they still see Sportsmax.


----------

